# Hello all



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

I am a 72 year old generally healthy male married for 53 years to my high school sweetheart. Recently age is catching up with me, and I believe hormones are maybe the main problem. Visits to my GP confirmed they were "normal for 'my age'". My endocrinologist told me "since you had prostate cancer 17 years ago I cannot prescribe HRT". A urologist wanted to inject me with trimix on the spot with no testing.

After reading some of the forums, seems querying the Men's Clubhouse might help help me find a path forward.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Trimix is a short-acting drug "cocktail" which will leave your body quickly. The urologist was acting in a safe manner. No testing may be quite fair enough. If you develop side effects, they will not be there after couple days. I don't think any of these drugs have shown tendencies to stimulate cancer regrowth.

This is probably a good path.

You may also want to try niacin, in heavy doses. Niacin is a rather potent vasodilator and may enhance blood flow through the small arteries which feed the penis.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

My total T is 290. Free is 37. The FSH is very high. In otherwords, the pituitary is calling for more T but the testicles aren't responding. The reason I don't believe the issue to be blood flow is that ED hasn't historically been an issue. Recently, when it started to be a sometimes issue, daily Cialis was eliminating it. About 20% of time have problem where my mind is very aroused but not making it to the nerves. I have been logging, and afternoon seems worst but only on some days. My believe is that the one test done shows maximum for me and lot of time is lower than 290. Of course the psychological gets in the mix after awhile.

Besides the ED, sleep is disrupted and emotions are not appropriate for a male, was wanting complete blood testing and hrt if necessary to bring the hormones to correct values ( but not for an 85 year-old.)

I had prostate removed 17 years ago for cancer ( terrible decision ), but PSA has been nil every year since. How to find a doctor who will help?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

53 yrs to your high school sweetheart?
I am far more jealous of you than I would be of a multi millionaire. Awesomeness!
I hope you figure out a solilution to the problem. My best friend is a urologist. If I talk to him in the next day or two I’ll ask him what he thinks.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

We met in HS in 1964, had our first date 56 years ago at homecoming dance and have been together through good times and bad. We will weather this storm together too. When we said our vows to one another we meant them. Till death do us part!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm not a guy, but just researching, be sure you have seen an endocrinologist. That is who is expert at this issue besides the urologist, who is expert at prostate. 

"An *endocrinologist* is skilled in the treatment of the endocrine glands and hormones. For men with Low T who are also experiencing fertility issues, your primary care physician or *urologist* may refer you to a skilled *endocrinologist* for specialty care."

I'm also coming across numerous articles saying hormone treatment can be curative to prostate cancer. It seems between your urologist and an endocrinologist putting their heads together, you might get the best answer.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> My total T is 290. Free is 37. The FSH is very high. In otherwords, the pituitary is calling for more T but the testicles aren't responding. The reason I don't believe the issue to be blood flow is that ED hasn't historically been an issue. Recently, when it started to be a sometimes issue, daily Cialis was eliminating it. About 20% of time have problem where my mind is very aroused but not making it to the nerves. I have been logging, and afternoon seems worst but only on some days. My believe is that the one test done shows maximum for me and lot of time is lower than 290. Of course the psychological gets in the mix after awhile.
> 
> Besides the ED, sleep is disrupted and emotions are not appropriate for a male, was wanting complete blood testing and hrt if necessary to bring the hormones to correct values ( but not for an 85 year-old.)
> 
> I had prostate removed 17 years ago for cancer ( terrible decision ), but PSA has been nil every year since. How to find a doctor who will help?


I dont see how you are functioning, Man you are scraping the bottom of the barrel for T levels. When i started HRT at 37 for my Low T i was at 223. I was a zombie, sexually, emotionally and physically. My urologist is big time into HRT and has YouTube videos. My T level is maintained at 1100 total. Im 48.

Find a wellness clinic. Look up 'hormone pelets' or HRT replacement for your area. It will show you a clinic that will prescribe HRT, but dont get the pelets...they are expensive.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> My total T is 290. Free is 37. The FSH is very high. In otherwords, the pituitary is calling for more T but the testicles aren't responding. The reason I don't believe the issue to be blood flow is that ED hasn't historically been an issue. Recently, when it started to be a sometimes issue, daily Cialis was eliminating it. About 20% of time have problem where my mind is very aroused but not making it to the nerves. I have been logging, and afternoon seems worst but only on some days. My believe is that the one test done shows maximum for me and lot of time is lower than 290. Of course the psychological gets in the mix after awhile.
> 
> *Besides the ED, sleep is disrupted and emotions are not appropriate for a male*, was wanting complete blood testing and hrt if necessary to bring the hormones to correct values ( but not for an 85 year-old.)
> 
> I had prostate removed 17 years ago for cancer ( terrible decision ), but PSA has been nil every year since. How to find a doctor who will help?


You also have GOT to keep your Estrogen in check, because as your Testosterone lowers, your Estrogen will increase, and it will wreak havoc with your body if it gets too high, which doesn't take much for a man. What I bolded sounds EXACTLY like high Estrogen symptoms, especially the emotions. My husband has been on Testosterone replacement for over 10 years, and I could always tell when his Estrogen was too high, because of his attitude and moods - the difference was sharp!

So make sure you have that tested as part of your complete blood panel!!! If it's too high, they need to prescribe a blocker!


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

From reading, seems fat produces estrogen. Started a weight loss / exercise regime that is progressing well with 20 lb lost so far. Will this reduce estrogen? 

Regarding the wellness clinics, they also have verbiage in their ads about not treating prostate cancer survivors, so where to turn? Also, I have read that any libido improvements form HRT are transient and that once started it shuts down the natural T production?

"I don't see how you are functioning". Dont't know, but 8-12 times / week success with problems about 2-4/ week. My goal is 100%, not 80%.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> From reading, seems fat produces estrogen. Started a weight loss / exercise regime that is progressing well with 20 lb lost so far. Will this reduce estrogen?
> 
> Regarding the wellness clinics, they also have verbiage in their ads about not treating prostate cancer survivors, so where to turn? Also, I have read that any libido improvements form HRT are transient and that once started it shuts down the natural T production?
> 
> "I don't see how you are functioning". Dont't know, but 8-12 times / week success with problems about 2-4/ week. My goal is 100%, not 80%.


If your testicals are not producing as needed they are not going to start. When it is bad enough for TRT your natural production no longer matters. Watch TRTANDHORMONEOPTIMIZATION on Youtube. My urologist is Jordan Grant and he is on there. He speaks on AOs and aromatization of testosterone into estrogen. You might look into their FB Page and find a Dr. Local to you who will help you.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks for the advice and info. Went back to the urologist who operated on me 17 years ago, he is onboard with TRT for me and will just continue testing for PSA together with the normal T testing to monitor for any cancer issues. Should have visited him in the first place but his office is 60 miles from where I live.


----------

